# Splinter removed from thumb



## jamiejohnson63@earthlink.net (Sep 4, 2014)

What procedure code and diagnosis code would you use to remove a foreign body from a patient's thumb.


----------



## jromeyn (Sep 4, 2014)

Just the EM with a superficial foreign body DX code.


----------



## BenCrocker (Sep 4, 2014)

*I'm new at this but...*



jamiejohnson63@earthlink.net said:


> What procedure code and diagnosis code would you use to remove a foreign body from a patient's thumb.


CPT Code: 10120 (I looked it back up to verify. I went too extreme and went to musculature surgery)
ICD-9 Code: 919.6
ICD-10 Code: S60.351 for right thumb, S60.352 for left thumb, S60.359 for unspecified thumb.


----------



## jromeyn (Sep 4, 2014)

You would only use a procedure code if the physician had to use a needle to remove the splinter. In that case you would use 10120. If no needle was used it is included in the EM.


----------



## jamiejohnson63@earthlink.net (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JesseL (Sep 4, 2014)

I think an actual incision/cut has to be made to use 10120.  I would think poking a splinter out with a needle would not be considered an incision?


----------



## BenCrocker (Sep 12, 2014)

So you're saying it should be coded with: 10021-FA or F5? instead?


----------

